# Elimination system used in the Olympics?



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

From http://archeryweb.com/archery/olympics.htm

Individual Competition

The format of the men's and women's individual competition is the same and consists of a ranking round followed by the FITA Olympics round.
In the ranking round, archers shoot 72 arrows at a target 70 meters (229 feet, 8 inches) away in 12 ends of six arrows each. A perfect score is 720.
The same set of shots is used to seed teams for the team competitions.
The FITA Olympic round is divided into the elimination round and the finals round.
The 64 competitors, seeded from the ranking round, advance to the elimination round, a single-elimination, head-to-head style of competition (seed No. 64 vs. seed No. 1, 63 vs. 2, etc).
Six ends of three arrows -- for a total of 18 -- are shot at a target 70 meters away with a 40-second time limit per arrow.
Winners of each match move on to the next round. 

The finals round is held when the field has been narrowed to eight archers.
It begins with the quarterfinals and continues with the semifinals and final.
In the semifinal and final rounds, archers shoot four ends of three arrows each -- for a total of 12 -- with a 40-second time limit per arrow.
The losers of the semifinals shoot in the bronze medal match and the two winners shoot in the gold medal final. 

Ties are broken with a "sudden death" overtime.
Each archer shoots one arrow and the highest score wins.
If tied, a second arrow is shot for highest score.
If still tied, a single closest-to-the-center arrow determines the winner.
Archers have 50 seconds to shoot each tiebreaking arrow.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

If you want to see what a 64 person bracket looks like, check out the results from this past FITA World Championships

http://www.archery-fita.org/2005/woac_madrid_2005/rm_final.pdf


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

The governing body for Olympic archery is the International Archery Federation (loose translation) or FITA. The rule book can be found here:

http://www.archery.org/clients/fita/web/website.nsf

Follow the link on the left side of the page.

Hkim has described it well, but to simplify a bit: a qualification round and an eliminations round. Scores from the qualification round are used to determine seedings in the elimination rounds. Then its head-to-head competition until only one remains. Ever go to a drag race or see one on ESPN? Cars make qualifying runs. Those qualifying runs are ranked and put them into brackets. In the first round, the fastest qualifier (#1 seed) meets the slowest qualifier (#16 seed - if a 16 car field), #2 seed meets #15 seed, etc. Its head-to-head racin', loser goes on the trailer, winner keeps racin'. No second chances. No pit stops. No caution flags.


----------



## Muzzylover (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone! Alan


----------

